# Getting insured with in10



## Saqqib (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi guys I'm having a few issues getting insired, I want to be a second driver on my dad's car he has been driving for over 20 years but unfortunately I have a in10 on my licence till Feb 2019 any companies you guys can recommend


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The General!!


----------

